# Suche Monitor Treiber bzw Modeline



## Sigbuzz (18. Mai 2007)

Ich suche einen Treiber für Samsung SyncMaster "206BW". Ich betreibe Opensuse 10.2.
Wenns keinen Treiber gibt bräuchte ich die configuration für den Monitor zu Manuellen configurieren.  (Samsung hat leider keinen auf der Inetsite:-( )

Ich brauche also die Modeline ala:" "1680x1050" 146.250 1680 1784 1960 2240 1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync " <-- allerdings ist diese die für den Samsung Syncmaster "226BW" 

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Monitor unter Linux? Ich hab ihn erst seit heute und möchte ihn nicht mit ner falschen config beschädigen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Mai 2007)

Die Frequenzbereiche des Monitors solltest Du im Handbuch oder in den Specs auf der Samsung-Seite finden koennen.
Wenn nach Einstellung der richtigen Frequenz das Bild verschoben ist kannst Du dies ueber *xvidtune* korrigieren. Nach dem Du das Bild verschoben hast kannst Du Dir dann ueber den Button *Show* die ModeLine ausgeben lassen und diese in die Konfiguration des X-Servers eintragen.


----------



## Sigbuzz (18. Mai 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich teste das gleich wenn ich zu Hause bin... . Ich sehe mir die Spezifs gleich mal auf der Samsungsite an...


----------



## Neurodeamon (20. Mai 2007)

Vielleicht hilft Dir folgender Wikieintrag, es ist zwar ein anderes Linux aber es sollte auf Suse ebenso (oder ähnlich) funktionieren sein.

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines


----------

